# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Equipos, Maquinaria y Herramientas  VENTA DE LUPAS ENTOMOLÓGICAS DE DIVERSOS AUMENTOS (DESDE 5X HASTA 120X)

## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados amigos de AgroFórum, últimamente venimos ofreciendo y comercializando lupas entomológicas para agricultura con buenos resultados, pero queríamos aprovechar la oportunidad para hacer una breve encuesta al respecto, ya que queremos saber con certeza de cuántos aumentos suelen necesitar las lupas para sus respectivas necesidades, y si fuera posible saber, para qué utilizan las distintas lupas específicamente, teniendo en cuenta los aumentos de cada uno de los modelos que indico en la encuesta. 
Cualquier otra información al respecto también es bienvenida, ya que nuestra intención es saber exactamente lo que necesitan ustedes los agricultores, para buscar e importar dichos equipos a precios competitivos.  
Muchas gracias a todos por responder a la encuesta y por retroalimentarme con información que pueda ser útil para tomar decisiones en cuanto a los modelos de lupas y demás equipos a importar. 
Saludos  :Wink: Temas similares: Vendo Lupas Entomológicas venta de lupas y equipos de medición de agricultura venta de lupas y equipos de medición de agricultura LUPAS ENTOMOLÓGICAS Vendo Lupas Entomologicas

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados, les informo que acabo de recibir un lote nuevo de lupas entomológicas de bolsillo de diversos aumentos, para los que estén interesados. Con estas lupas podrán ver más de cerca los insectos que habitan en sus cultivos, las hojas de sus plantas, o pueden utilizarlas para para lo que más necesiten. Lupas prácticas y económicas.  *Lupa de 10X**Lupa de 5X-10X-15X (30X juntas)**Lupa de 10X-20X**Lupa con luz de 30X – 60X**Lupa con luz de 40X**Microscopio de bolsillo de 60X – 120X* *Informes y cotizaciones:*   *Telf:* 241-4422 Anexo 120  *RPM:* (+51) 995-805-066 *Correo:* ventas@agroforum.pe  lupas- entomologicas-peru.jpg

----------


## vanesmar

Hola, el precio de 30X? juntas

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Hola, el precio de 30X? juntas

 Hola vanesmar, la lupa de multiples lentes 5X-10X-15X (30X juntas) las tenemos en oferta a US$10+IGV 
Me avisas si te interesa. Saludos.

----------

patriciamendozachirinos

----------


## patriciamendozachirinos

Buenas tardes, estoy interesada en la lupa con luz de 40X, como puedo hacer para ver las lupas: lugar (dirección) y horarios de atención o ustedes se trasladan. Agradezco la información.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Buenas tardes, estoy interesada en la lupa con luz de 40X, como puedo hacer para ver las lupas: lugar (dirección) y horarios de atención o ustedes se trasladan. Agradezco la información.

 Estimada Patricia, el costo de la lupa de 40X es de US$20+IGV. Es la lupa de color blanco con estuche que ves en la imagen del primer mensaje de este tema. Si necesitas una cotización formal, puedes escribirme a ventas@agroforum.pe. 
Saludos

----------

